# In Search Of Some Info!



## maggie (Jun 20, 2016)

I have had this bike for thirty years, my father in law found it in a junk yard. Does anyone know the year it was made and who made it? It has no writing on it. And should I restore it? Does anyone have any idea where I could find original photos of it?
Thanks for the help !
Maggie


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 21, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Maggie

You can see a similar single tube 'Kar-bike' and info here -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1947-kar-bike-single-tube/

Yours doesn't need any restoration, looks wonderful just as it is

Colin


----------



## maggie (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for finding that for me. I so loved reading about the history, and looking at the photo's. Just curios what do you think the value is of it or where do you think I could find that out?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi Maggie, I paid $300-400 for the Karbikes in those photos


----------



## heidiweller (Dec 1, 2016)

Maggie do you have your Kar bike still?


----------



## maggie (Apr 23, 2017)

heidiweller said:


> Maggie do you have your Kar bike still?



I sure do!


----------



## maggie (Apr 23, 2017)

I sure do still have mine, trying to decide if I want to refurbish it or leave it the way it is?


----------



## heidiweller (Jun 11, 2017)

Maggie I am happy it has lasted so long for you! My husbands family made those bikes here in WI. Let me know if you want to know more information!


----------

